

Tracking GPS chip with SIM card to put inside Macbook Pro - goofed

Anyone knows what&#x27;s the smallest GPS tracker in the world that could fit inside a Macbook Pro? I guess this GPS tracker would have to use a nano SIM card and I there should be a way to hook MB battery to power the tracker.<p>I live in one of world&#x27;s 10th most dangerous cities in the world and MacBooks here are about 4x more expensive than in US, so investing some money on a good tracker for it is worth it.
======
chatman
Which is the world's 10th most dangerous city in the world?

~~~
goofed
1st source: [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-violent-cities-in-
th...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-most-violent-cities-in-the-
world-2014-11?op=1)

2st source: [http://www.statista.com/statistics/243797/ranking-of-the-
mos...](http://www.statista.com/statistics/243797/ranking-of-the-most-
dangerous-cities-in-the-world-by-murder-rate-per-capita/)

I live in Brazil

